# Fat man challenge 09



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Well guys I think its time to start loosing the winter fat. How does everyone plan on doing this and what are your goals?

for me
current weight 253
goal by August 229
1. lift weights 5 times a week
2. run a minimum of 4 times a week 3-8 miles a time
3. run the Ogden half marathon in mid may
4. Find another half in June and maybe one in July
5. Last but least and the hardest one eat Healthy -)O(-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, that is lofty! Good luck to you. I bet you will lose a lot more than 24 pounds if you keep that schedule...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

get down to 130 agian right now 180. be in better shap and stronger by Aug.by hiking and scouting,walking at night and riding bikes with my wife. Start eating better again and cut down on the pepsi and some time the pepsi and crown. I think Im good after all that.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

1. currant lb. 215
2. Goal by august 195
3. mon, wed, fri, up at 5 for a treadmill/ bike workout.
4. weekends running/jogging 2-3 miles
5. climb mountain summits in the summer.
6. eat right. (hardest for sure)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I ran the Ogden Half marathon two years ago and had a blast, I also ran the SLC half, it was much harder. I agree with idiot if you do that routine you may be able to enter Mr. Utah contest. :lol: I


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Jahan, you ran twice as far as everyone else since you can't take as big of steps as everyone else. Good Job!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think most of you are just full of poop. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

How bout you coyote slayer. You weith what?.......150 in that wheel chair? Bet your plannin on buying a titanium wheel chair and be down to 110 in your wheel chair huh ROFL!
As for me I have an upcoming september elk hunt. I'm about 260-270, I plan on doubling my calorie intake with more muscle milk and weight gainers and hopefully be to 290 by september! WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! Gonna have to trash the cardio, cuz its makes me break out in a sweat, meaning I'm allergic to treadmills. I think doubling my time at the gym and adding in some midnight snacks of peanutbutter and protein shakes will help. What's really hard are the dozen eggs every morning and the extra cheese burgers for lunch. Gets hard eating that much so I will have to agree with you guys that the diet is definitely the hard part. :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> How bout you coyote slayer. You weith what?.......150 in that wheel chair? Bet your plannin on buying a titanium wheel chair and be down to 110 in your wheel chair huh ROFL!


Stinkystomper :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: I have to slim down to make it easier for you to pack me over your shoulder for that kill shot this fall. I promise to not break wind either. I will be nice. .

I need to crawl on my hands and knees more and walk on my knees with two canes


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Sad thing about it is that if you fart on me it won't be too hard for me to hold you down and get ahead real fast. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Sad thing about it is that if you fart on me it won't be too hard for me to hold you down and get ahead real fast.


Thank Heavens because when I was reading what you wrote I thought you were going to say that you were going to hold me down and give me a buttercup. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Just be careful cuz you might get a hershey kiss!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Stinkystomper said:


> Just be careful cuz you might get a hershey kiss!


If you keep wearing those medium sized T shirts with that 270 lb. body............you can carry me anywhere. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Stinkystomper said:
> 
> 
> > Just be careful cuz you might get a hershey kiss!
> ...


I'll see you at Zim's...........RRRRAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! _(O)_


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You boys just ain't right!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You boys just ain't right!


I agree with you Gary............Reading those last posts gives me the willies and I was the one joking around with it!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm fat too. I've been doing a ton of snow shoeing. Like 4 miles in 18" groomed snow, 2 to 3 times a week. But **** that make me hungry. I'm probably one of the most in shape fatties around.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> get down to 130 agian right now 180. be in better shap and stronger by Aug.by hiking and scouting,walking at night and riding bikes with my wife. Start eating better again and cut down on the pepsi and some time the pepsi and crown. I think Im good after all that.


130 your sweet ass! :roll: You are bigger than me and I'm a lean mean 140 when I'm at fightin weight. You haven't weighed 130 since the seventh grade! :?

Now, as for my big fat hairy ass. I actually started my workout program in AZ hunting Merns quail for a week. Walking all over that rolling country for seven days ate 7 pounds off my lardass. Since I've been home me and the boy have been getting up at 6 bells and doing the cross training thing in our home gym. We divide our workouts between the treadmill, elliptical machine, and the Bowflex. I'm down from 168 to 155 on my way to 140.Two or three more months should do it. I've been off the pop for three years now. HUGE difference. That sh*t will make you fat. And give you cancer...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > get down to 130 agian right now 180. be in better shap and stronger by Aug.by hiking and scouting,walking at night and riding bikes with my wife. Start eating better again and cut down on the pepsi and some time the pepsi and crown. I think Im good after all that.
> ...


I weighed 130 all four years of high school


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

120 weight goal Gain more.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Why the hell would you want to weigh what you did in high school. If I'm not mistaken most high school boys have little girl bodies, minus the boobs.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am at about 195 right. I would like to get down to about 180 before the hunts. Just got back from a little run with my Chocolate lab. I sat down at the computer, and started reading this when all of the sudden my wife hands me a big bowl of ice cream. I told her that it totally contradicted the stuff I was reading and she just laughed at me! Can you believe that!? She is 7 months pregnant, so I guess I better just eat the ice cream and keep my mouth shut huh?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I'm fat too. I've been doing a ton of snow shoeing. Like 4 miles in 18" groomed snow, 2 to 3 times a week. But **** that make me hungry. I'm probably one of the most in shape fatties around.


You and me both FB, but thats not saying that I am going to loose a few pounds before my elk hunt in September! 8)


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is an awesome recipe for protein pancakes!!! They are really good. SHUT UP and try them

1/2 cup cottage cheese
6 egg whites
1/2 cup of oatmeal
2 scoops of protein powder

blend it all up in a blender. they look like and taste like normal pancakes. I munch on them all day as a snack. If Im feeling crazy I'll eat them with sugar free syrup.


Ive tried blueberry and vanilla aswell as choclate. I sometimes throw in real fruit aswell.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Why the hell would you want to weigh what you did in high school. If I'm not mistaken most high school boys have little girl bodies, minus the boobs.


Because I feel better at that weight.I had boobs back then to but they where not fat boobs


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I started the year off at 290, Right now im at 275. I need to stay going to the gym. Im hoping by year end to be down to around 200. I have been hitting the gym 4 nights a week for a hour on the treadmill (usually about 5-6 miles) working all the weights. I can feel the fat coming off as im fitting into clothes that I hadnt been able to before, but the weight isnt coming off as fast as i had hoped. Just some advice for you guys, dont weigh yourself every day. you will drive yourselves nuts. If found out that its much better every 2-3 weeks. Ive stopped with the soda pop, but those **** energy drinks still have me hooked. Ive slowed down on them , but working to get all the way off. Lean cuisine for lunch (Tastes like Sh*T) and a slimfast for breakfast _/O . . Then I allow myself a good meal once a week(Like famous Daves or something like that)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell would you want to weigh what you did in high school. If I'm not mistaken most high school boys have little girl bodies, minus the boobs.
> ...


Did someone say Manboobs! Tex-o-bob circa 1984 at Dixie College on yearbook day. 8) 









Man, them were the good ol days... Eddie Van Halen hair, tan, bling on the wrist, hair on my head and not on my back or chest, fast cars and fast girls all over the place, and I could bench 310...Twice!

"where have all the good times gone" "hot summer nights that's my time of the year" "she had her toes in the sand she had a drink in her hand and wow, what a beautiful girl ah ya"


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'm fat too. I've been doing a ton of snow shoeing. Like 4 miles in 18" groomed snow, 2 to 3 times a week. But **** that make me hungry. I'm probably one of the most in shape fatties around.


Where at? Up in the Deseret area? I'll ask ya again when I see you today.... I'd like to get a pair of shoes from Easton because I can think of all sorts of places I'd like to take them. My goal this year was to go to the gym, lift weights, lose about fifteen pounds and get myself more in shape for softball (if folks are paying my way, I owe it to them to be ready). I'm not worried about the hunts.... I'm plenty in shape for that but I could stand to lose a little saddle baggage. Anyone know why when I lift and then play B-ball for an hour I lose two pounds (down to 190) but thats all I can get off me? I seem to be locked into the 190ish area and can't seem to drop below it..... I don't eat unhealthy but I don't eat small portions either. I have a pretty fast metabolism so I burn a lot of what I take in quickly.... but I just can't figure out the weight loss plateau I seem to be stuck at.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

STEVO said:


> I started the year off at 290, Right now im at 275. I need to stay going to the gym. Im hoping by year end to be down to around 200. I have been hitting the gym 4 nights a week for a hour on the treadmill (usually about 5-6 miles) working all the weights. I can feel the fat coming off as im fitting into clothes that I hadnt been able to before, but the weight isnt coming off as fast as i had hoped. Just some advice for you guys, dont weigh yourself every day. you will drive yourselves nuts. If found out that its much better every 2-3 weeks. Ive stopped with the soda pop, but those **** energy drinks still have me hooked. Ive slowed down on them , but working to get all the way off. Lean cuisine for lunch (Tastes like Sh*T) and a slimfast for breakfast _/O . . Then I allow myself a good meal once a week(Like famous Daves or something like that)


I love those energy drinks myself!!! Try the sugarfree Rockstar's in the white can. Or if your tuff and can handle a good buzz try the redline energy drinks.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I go all around Tooele valley. That should say 18" of un groomed snow. It's the best work out ever. I love snow shoeing. Make sure you go to the D.I. and buy some ski poles if you get some shoes.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

We make the trekker poles too so it should be pretty easy to get set up. It would be cool to take shoes up in the hills out there.... you could hunt chuks and glass for deer/elk too. Hey, speaking of which, you ever been up in the hills out there by the fertilizer plant in the winter? I've only hiked the far northern tip but have been interested in just whats up there above the one mean guys private ground by Grantsville. (heard he's real confrontational if you go near his property) but I've wanted to check out some of the cliff area up there for quite a while. Just hiking when its dry is a good workout, I can only imagine the burn you'd feel hiking straight up the hills in snowshoes. :shock:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

130 lbs?
WOW I dont think I have a leg that weighs less than 130 lbs!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex, take that pic down...You are getting Zim all hot and sweaty! :shock: 


Freaking photoshop...we all know that isn't you, where is the hairy patch?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


130 palease lard ass. :wink: :lol: I was 115lb my sophomore and junior years and still lettered in football. :shock: Then I gained a whopping 20 lbs of muscle over the summer to make me a huge 135lb for my senior year, LOL. The sad thing is I still looked like a starving Ethiopian kid. :mrgreen: I am at a 155lb now that I have a desk job and live off of Coca-Cola. 8)

When it starts to warm up I am going to start running every night. Gym memberships cost too much and I like working out outside better anyways. My biggest problem is my eating habits.  Tex, you were one sexy bitch, I mean you still are also! :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> 130 palease lard ass. :wink: :lol: I was 115lb my sophomore and junior years and still lettered in football. :shock: Then I gained a whopping 20 lbs of muscle over the summer to make me a huge 135lb for my senior year, LOL. The sad thing is I still looked like a starving Ethiopian kid. :mrgreen: I am at a 155lb now that I have a desk job and live off of Coca-Cola. 8)
> 
> When it starts to warm up I am going to start running every night. Gym memberships cost too much and I like working out outside better anyways. My biggest problem is my eating habits.  Tex, you were one sexy ****, I mean you still are also! :lol:


Yea right now im a lard ass. I have a sit down job to and drink pepsi all day and snack on candy,seeds,m&ms and Im a lazy ass. dont do nothing after work any more. I agree gym member ship cost way to much I cna spend that money on hunting gear. . With it worming up walking at night and hiking on the weekends are coming.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade":2ojp3xz2]Why the hell would you want to weigh what you did in high school. If I'm not mistaken most high school boys have little girl bodies, minus the boobs.
> ...


Did someone say Manboobs! Tex-o-bob circa 1984 at Dixie College on yearbook day. 8) 









Man, them were the good ol days... Eddie Van Halen hair, tan, bling on the wrist, hair on my head and not on my back or chest, fast cars and fast girls all over the place, and I could bench 310...Twice!

"where have all the good times gone" "hot summer nights that's my time of the year" "she had her toes in the sand she had a drink in her hand and wow, what a beautiful girl ah ya"[/quote:2ojp3xz2]

The wife say WOO HOO HOT BABY!


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

rutting said:


> Well guys I think its time to start loosing the winter fat. How does everyone plan on doing this and what are your goals?
> 
> for me
> current weight 253
> ...


I hope you already signed up for the ogden 1/2 because it is sold out.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Dear Tex,

Hopefully you still have those perfect nipples...

Idiot


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Dear Tex,
> 
> Hopefully you still have those perfect nipples...
> 
> Idiot


And unibrow! :mrgreen: _(O)_ :lol: :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Dear Tex,
> 
> Hopefully you still have those perfect nipples...
> 
> Idiot


Yu know, I was thinking the same thing. You have very nice nipples, Tex.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you guys! Men have nipples too you know! 

Dustin, you hide that pic from your wife! I don't want to be responsible for her getting all lathered up and leaving you. 8) 

Shane, that pic was taken "PRE" hair patch. :wink:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you milk me Focker? I have nipples.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Can you milk me Focker? I have nipples.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: Nice reference bwhntr.

Seriously though I have bee trying to do the opposite the last several months. I have been putting some weight on my 148 lb frame to help me in the hills. I am up to about 160 and certainly feel like I can handle the hills better. I will be here cheering on all of you to meet your goals though(especially you tex -/O\- ). Just remember and take it slow early on, if you injure yourself early it is tough to get into a good routine. And hitting it hard is good but every body needs days to re coupe so all out every day is hard on your body, so mix light and heavy workouts together.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I really could use to join the Fatman Challenge. I just don't have any drive to workout lately. I would rather be out doing stuff for exercise. Right now I'm sitting at 285, and I really should be between 200 and 220. My biggest thing is not getting the exercise I need, and the second biggest is eating habits. It just takes some willpower to get after it and to eat right, and I don't have that right now.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Dear Tex,
> 
> Hopefully you still have those perfect nipples...
> 
> Idiot


I'm betting he has rings through them now.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

NHS said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Tex,
> ...


No, but I do have a Prince Albert. :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I really could use to join the Fatman Challenge. I just don't have any drive to workout lately. I would rather be out doing stuff for exercise. Right now I'm sitting at 285, and I really should be between 200 and 220. My biggest thing is not getting the exercise I need, and the second biggest is eating habits. It just takes some willpower to get after it and to eat right, and I don't have that right now.


Here's the motivation... makes the long walks to duck huntin spots that much easier... 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dustin, you hide that pic from your wife! I don't want to be responsible for her getting all lathered up and leaving you.


She said to late she was thinking about it all lunch. :lol:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> No, but I do have a Prince Albert. :shock:


I knew that jingle in your jeans wasn't from money :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > No, but I do have a Prince Albert. :shock:
> ...


Wow I didn't know they made rings that small, hence the reason I don't have one! :shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I wish I knew what a Prince Albert was...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I wish I knew what a Prince Albert was...


I am sure Tex will send you a picture or you could just ask Zimmy. :lol: :wink: _(O)_


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I knew what a Prince Albert was...
> ...


I am almost positive Zimmy has a pic on his phone!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

RILEY!
I don't know about your overall plateau issue, but when you leave the house in the morning at say 195 and go do your workout and play softball and get home and you are 190, that is almost ALL water weight.
By the time you drink some water, have a couple beers, and whatever, you will be right back where you started for the day.

I have been known to vary by as much as 10 pounds during a single day. 

My personal goal is to find the interest and motivation to actually come UP with a personal goal.
I am sitting between 250-260, and I feel my best around 220, but I have no enthusiasm for this life I have been living the past few years, and so cannot seem to find the energy or interest in getting out and doing something about it.
That has affected my hunting as well as the rest of my life, and I am not happy about it. I realize I am the only one who can do anything about it, but as stated, I don't seem to WANT it enough to DO it.sigh


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess I am well on my way to my goal of 160. December 4, 2008 weighed 225. February 18, 2009 weighed 185, only 25 more to go.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> I guess I am well on my way to my goal of 160. December 4, 2008 weighed 225. February 18, 2009 weighed 185, only 25 more to go.


that is impressive BRL. looks like you will be there in no time. You are going to feel like a new man on the mountain this year -8/-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> RILEY!
> I don't know about your overall plateau issue, but when you leave the house in the morning at say 195 and go do your workout and play softball and get home and you are 190, that is almost ALL water weight.
> By the time you drink some water, have a couple beers, and whatever, you will be right back where you started for the day.


Thats what I was afraid of.... any ideas on actually losing weight? I'm certainly not fat, but I'm not a lean, mean killin machine either.... last time that was the case, I was running track and cross country in high school.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I'm fat too. I've been doing a ton of snow shoeing. Like 4 miles in 18" groomed snow, 2 to 3 times a week. But **** that make me hungry. I'm probably one of the most in shape fatties around.


Candy,

I thought you were in shape. I was planning on taking you fishing, butt now - I mean but now I have 2nd thoughts!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I weigh 275 and would love to get down to 250-245. I have been walking a lot at home and on my lunch break at work. I would like to get so I could run in some 5k or 10k races but I have been battling Planter Faciates (sp?) in both feet and running is hard on them. I don't drink a lot of sodas but i have a hard time with the snacks and high fat foods. My cholesteral is high so I need to work on my diet. I turn 40 this summer  and am starting to feel the miles!!

Mark


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Artoxx said:
> 
> 
> > RILEY!
> ...


The only way that I know to CUT is to BURN. If you are anywhere near the weight that you want, then you start doing burnouts. For example, in high school we used to do burnouts by starting with as much as we could bench, take a plate off each side, do as many reps as possible, take a plate off each side, reps again, lighten, reps, lighten, until we couldn't even get the bar off our chests without help.
Situps, same thing, as many as you can, wait 5 min, as many as you can, wait 5 min, repeat until you simply CANNOT any more. Pushups, squat thrusts, whatever. This burns a LOT of calories in a short period of time, and cuts you up and makes your definition unbelievable.
Just make sure that you find something to work EVERY section of your body, we rotated top half bottom half on our alternating days at school. Mon. was chest, shoulders, back, lats, arms. 
Wed. was abs, glutes, and legs. Turn and turn about.
I used to bench 350-360 as my one rep max and could go 3-5 reps with 340. sigh. Be lucky if I could bench two plates now.

Man I am depressing myself. I used to be HUGE and looked like I had been sculpted with razor blades. And all that 2 inches shorter and only 180 pounds.

I went into boot camp at 240 (fat) and came out at 190 looking pretty good. Now I just feel old and fat. sigh.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I wish I knew what a Prince Albert was...


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG!!!!! _/O _/O *-HELP!-* O-|-O That was SOOOO wrong!!!


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

MarkM said:


> I weigh 275 and would love to get down to 250-245. I have been walking a lot at home and on my lunch break at work. I would like to get so I could run in some 5k or 10k races but I have been battling Planter Faciates (sp?) in both feet and running is hard on them. I don't drink a lot of sodas but i have a hard time with the snacks and high fat foods. My cholesteral is high so I need to work on my diet. I turn 40 this summer  and am starting to feel the miles!!
> 
> Mark


Have you ever been fitted for running shoes? They make the world difference. I use to run in my normal shoes and my feet would ache the next day BAD!!! My sister told me to go to stridersrunning.com and get fit for shoes. OMG its amazing the differnce it made. They have a store in Layton.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":26z86gmd]I wish I knew what a Prince Albert was...


[/quote:26z86gmd]

Thank god you had that bookmarked, I am not sure what Idiot would have done. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":3fr5ptsd]I wish I knew what a Prince Albert was...


[/quote:3fr5ptsd]
You dirty little short bastage, you should be banned for that! _/O


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like a dead organ to me.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not looking because I am starting to put 2 and 2 together...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="idiot with a bow":zjo4gr4v]I wish I knew what a Prince Albert was...


You dirty little short bastage,* you should be banned for that!* _/O[/quote:zjo4gr4v]

Agreed !! 

Jeez TEX.... :|


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Banned! Sheesh, I was only providing valuable *clinical* information to our less informed and otherwise naive and prudish members about what some folks do to their "members". :wink: :mrgreen: No harm, no foul...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade":1zp4t3vi]Why the hell would you want to weigh what you did in high school. If I'm not mistaken most high school boys have little girl bodies, minus the boobs.
> ...


Did someone say Manboobs! Tex-o-bob circa 1984 at Dixie College on yearbook day. 8) 









Man, them were the good ol days... Eddie Van Halen hair, tan, bling on the wrist, hair on my head and not on my back or chest, fast cars and fast girls all over the place, and I could bench 310...Twice!

"where have all the good times gone" "hot summer nights that's my time of the year" "she had her toes in the sand she had a drink in her hand and wow, what a beautiful girl ah ya"[/quote:1zp4t3vi]

Ya know, I think my sister had your poster hung up in her room when I was a kid.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Seven said:


> rutting said:
> 
> 
> > Well guys I think its time to start loosing the winter fat. How does everyone plan on doing this and what are your goals?
> ...


Wow that sold out quick this year!! Thank god I signed up early. They do still have some VIP half spots left $200 ouch


----------

